

Blizzard introduces the Tauren Marine into StarCraft II - lehmannro
http://eu.starcraft2.com/features/terran/taurenmarine.xml
Blizzard's April Fool 2008 arms the Terrans with these creatures from Azeroth.
======
symbiotic
But I don't see the taurens defining feature in any of the moovies! Peanut
butter jelly time anyone?

